# How long would a tuna fish sandwich keep in the fridge?



## Link

I know probably most of the people on here say dont prepare meals in advance, but I find it much easier when making 7-8 meals a day (I do bodybuilding). So I was wondering how long I could keep a tuna fish sandwich in the fridge for. Or even make the tuna and mayo in a sealed container and morning of put in on some bread.

-Link


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tuna plus mayo...and maybe some other stuff...I wouldn't want it after 3 days...


----------



## Link

Alright so If I just make two on Sunday night (today), eat them by Tuesday should be good?


----------



## babetoo

if u put on the bread, will be soggy for second day. in a container and using for bread the day u will eat, it should be just fine.


babe


----------



## Loprraine

I don't put it on bread unless I know I'm gong to eat it the next day.  In a container, I keep it two days.  We love it, so it doesn't stay long here.


----------



## VeraBlue

2 days, max., already on the bread.  If you keep it refrigerated properly, mixed tuna, not on the bread will easily keep for 4 days.


----------

